# Babbling about solar, Or new to solar?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok I'm not an expert by any means but I can tell you what you should do first if you are thinking about using solar panels or at least what I'm thinking would be best. 

If you are serious about solar then do a little "hands on" kit and experiment a little. 
Then all of a sudden "POOF" your are supped with knowledge. 
Now you know for sure lots of things. And are not so easily miss led 

Don't be afraid to build your own kit. No worries it comes with instructions 

Do yourself a favor if you know what panels you are going to be using then get one of them.
The leftover panel will be part of your new set up when your done with it. No loss
Now you may experiment. Adults are aloud to have fun too. 

The leftover panel will be part of your new set up. No loss 

If you don't have any idea what size you want that's no problem. 
Pick up a cheap harbor freight solar kit. <- New toy. 

And you can put that "kit" back in the box and wrap it for EMP store it when you are
done with it. 

Batteries, "Never use a automotive battery for solar" 
Never this and never that. Why not? Try it. I have had great success with a car battery
for experiments 
Keep in mind batteries give off an exploding gas and needs to be well vented. 

Charge controllers, You can pick up a cheap controller on eBay for cheap - Like $9.95 free ship
And they can do all kinds of cool stuff. Like turn the lights on and off how ever you like.
The lines to the lights come out the controller. And lets you know if something is wrong.
DON'T DO THAT come on man it's a nine dollar charger ok? 
These controllers are known to have a high failure rate. I set mine to charge the batteries
and that's all. It seems like if you give it too much to think about it freaks out.
Do what you think is best but I pull my juice right off the batteries. 
And I have a voltage meter on the battery (Red LED <very cool.) 
If you get experienced reading the volt gauge when you play you can learn how
to read it like a solar gas gauge. I have one built in the wall in my kitchen.

Instructions will come with the controller and have pictures that cover the hole system.

You can also get the controller first and use the instructions to make a shopping list. 

Oh.. Making a security light that turns the lights off and on - Dusk to "Dawn" 
Are really easy. 

Wires, At one time the solar wire only came in black. I would mark the positive with a ring of red electrical tape.
Now you can get red or black wire. Do that

Special tools, If your just having a little with solar odds are all the tools you need are in
the junk druar<- how do you speel that? 
But if are going to be building a set up that's going to be around a while get the good tools
if you use


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

As budgetprepp-n said, . . . experiment, . . . have fun, . . . 

My first solar rig was for a church. They were "given" a several square foot piece of real estate to put their sign out by the road , . . . some 800 or so feet from the church. 

Taking electric from the church to the sign was going to be one expensive project.

Enter solar, . . . voila, . . .

$150 kit, . . . 100 watt, . . . with controller, etc, . . . 2 small gel batteries, . . . some wiring, . . . dusk to dawn switch, . . . 

That was a couple years ago, . . . still working far as I know.

We used a string of LED lights, . . . wrapped them around the unused florescent bulbs, . . . made a pretty impressive sign if I do say so myself.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

